# Do UTI test strips work for kidney infection?



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

I was diagnosed with a UTI a couple of weeks ago and was on Macrobid for 3 days (made me sick!) followed by 4 days of amoxicillin. Around the time I finished up the antibiotics, my back started hurting and I have been pretty darned tired but no fever.. I doubt I have a kidney infection but I bought some of those OTC UTI test strips to see if anything would show up and it was negative. I am 11 weeks pregnant so the back pain and fatigue is pretty easily explained but I am a worry wart just the same. I have an appt on Thursday so I suppose if anything is going on it will show up in my urine screen then!But does anyone know if a kidney infection would show up on a home test?Thanks!!


----------



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

I used to have frequent UTI's and would get the ph level strips from work (health care center), it wont show that u have a kindey infection, but it will show that you do have some type of infection in your urine. It will even show if you have blood in ur urine as well. you cant see this blood, because of some hard med reason that i cant remember. But, it will show if you have an infection. Remember the symptoms of a kindey infection is having those pains in ur mid back and mid side of your tum!Melissa


----------

